# It is way too quiet around here today



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2020)

Our older Bichon Lilly had eye surgery yesterday and still feels crappy and is very sleepy.
Our puppy Daisy had to be boarded because she is so exuberant (and rough) that we were afraid that she might injure Lilly before she has recovered.
Right now we feel like "empty nesters" and it just isn't natural around here.
Lilly is recovering nicely, and Daisy is at a very nice "camp" where she has already found a little playmate.

Life should return to normal around here by Sat. Too much peace and quiet doesn't work for us, and our 19 years old cat spends her days sleeping on my desk upstairs or sleeping under the azaleas outside.

They are a lot like children.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Our older Bichon Lilly had eye surgery yesterday and still feels crappy and is very sleepy.
> Our puppy Daisy had to be boarded because she is so exuberant (and rough) that we were afraid that she might injure Lilly before she has recovered.
> Right now we feel like "empty nesters" and it just isn't natural around here.
> Lilly is recovering nicely, and Daisy is at a very nice "camp" where she has already found a little playmate.
> ...


The only kids I've ever had are the 4-legged kind. My life revolves around my fur babies!! Hope your Lilly makes a full recovery ❣


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2020)

deesierra said:


> The only kids I've ever had are the 4-legged kind. My life revolves around my fur babies!! Hope your Lilly makes a full recovery ❣


As does mine and I’d have it no other way. Our dogs own me but I willfully cave


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2020)

Get well soon Lily!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 5, 2020)

Our older dog is recovering nicely and is starting to play again. Her eyes are looking good and her appetite is recovering. She has been looking for "Baby Daisy."

My wife just left to pick up Puppy Daisy at "Camp" where she appears to have had a good time with new friends. We have used this same "Camp" for over ten years, and our dogs always get excited when they go out there. The woman who runs it has a Degree in Animal Psychology, and all of our friends who use her agree that she must "speak dog."

The kennels are attached to the kitchen side of her house and each run has an indoor airconditioned side and an outdoor side accessibly by a doggie door. She will only take 10 dogs, and becoming her client involves a personal interview that includes the dogs. She is pretty selective about who she will take. She arranges "yard play dates" among the dogs and seems to know who is going to like who. My wife has been known to call out there and find out if any "buddies" of our dogs are scheduled to be there. We have scheduled some of our own travel as a result. I find this to be rather amusing, but if one of our dogs "buddies" happens to be out there, well it works for me.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Our older dog is recovering nicely and is starting to play again. Her eyes are looking good and her appetite is recovering. She has been looking for "Baby Daisy."
> 
> My wife just left to pick up Puppy Daisy at "Camp" where she appears to have had a good time with new friends. We have used this same "Camp" for over ten years, and our dogs always get excited when they go out there. The woman who runs it has a Degree in Animal Psychology, and all of our friends who use her agree that she must "speak dog."
> 
> The kennels are attached to the kitchen side of her house and each run has an indoor airconditioned side and an outdoor side accessibly by a doggie door. She will only take 10 dogs, and becoming her client involves a personal interview that includes the dogs. She is pretty selective about who she will take. She arranges "yard play dates" among the dogs and seems to know who is going to like who. My wife has been known to call out there and find out if any "buddies" of our dogs are scheduled to be there. We have scheduled some of our own travel as a result. I find this to be rather amusing, but if one of our dogs "buddies" happens to be out there, well it works for me.


Glad Lilly is recovering nicely and that things will return to normal soon.  What was wrong with Lilly's eye?


----------



## Pecos (Sep 5, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Glad Lilly is recovering nicely and that things will return to normal soon.  What was wrong with Lilly's eye?


She had about three growths on her lower eye lid. She was sure happy when Puppy Daisy came home. The growths were not cancerous.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2020)

@Pecos, I'm happy to hear Lilly is better and her Daisy is home.

Your Doggie Day Camp sounds well run and the owner very competent. I think A/C is important for pets, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2020)

@Pecos, happy to know that Lilly is healing and Daisy is back home with the family.  Nice you had a good camp to keep her in, I've never left any of my pets in a kennel or daycare, luckily we've always been able to take them with us or had close family watch them if needed.  Like deesierra and Keesha, my furkids are my only kids and I worry about them when they're sick.  My dog just showed signs of an ear infection and we're leaving to go camping with him in a few days.  The vet was nice enough to give me a prescription for drops without my having to bring him in.  With the Covid, they don't let many people inside the building with their pets anymore unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Pecos, I'm happy to hear Lilly is better and her Daisy is home.
> 
> Your Doggie Day Camp sounds well run and the owner very competent. I think A/C is important for pets, too.


Especially with the heat we have been having lately. The temps have been in the high 90's every day for weeks and our humidity pushes the heat index up well over 100F.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 6, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Pecos, happy to know that Lilly is healing and Daisy is back home with the family.  Nice you had a good camp to keep her in, I've never left any of my pets in a kennel or daycare, luckily we've always been able to take them with us or had close family watch them if needed.  Like deesierra and Keesha, my furkids are my only kids and I worry about them when they're sick.  My dog just showed signs of an ear infection and we're leaving to go camping with him in a few days.  The vet was nice enough to give me a prescription for drops without my having to bring him in.  With the Covid, they don't let many people inside the building with their pets anymore unless absolutely necessary.


Fortunately none of my fur kids have needed veterinary care since COVID turned everything upside down. It would break my heart to not be able to accompany my baby into the exam room and provide comfort. Don't EVER want any of them to feel abandoned or afraid. Enjoy your camping trip!! I am envious. I am long overdue for a camping trip.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Fortunately none of my fur kids have needed veterinary care since COVID turned everything upside down. It would break my heart to not be able to accompany my baby into the exam room and provide comfort. Don't EVER want any of them to feel abandoned or afraid. Enjoy your camping trip!! I am envious. I am long overdue for a camping trip.


They send someone out to the parking lot to carry in our pets while we wait in the car. Those are very long waits and lately it has been vey hot. ... But you do what has to be done.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Pecos, happy to know that Lilly is healing and Daisy is back home with the family.  Nice you had a good camp to keep her in, I've never left any of my pets in a kennel or daycare, luckily we've always been able to take them with us or had close family watch them if needed.  Like deesierra and Keesha, my furkids are my only kids and I worry about them when they're sick.  My dog just showed signs of an ear infection and we're leaving to go camping with him in a few days.  The vet was nice enough to give me a prescription for drops without my having to bring him in.  With the Covid, they don't let many people inside the building with their pets anymore unless absolutely necessary.



My vet isn't letting any people in their building except staff.  Henry had an ear infection and they came out to the car and got him and then brought him back after he had been seen.  He didn't like being handed over to the vet tech.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

How are your pups doing now @Pecos ?  That must've been some traumatic ordeal for all of you==I know it would have been for me.  I hope the recovery is going well.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> How are your pups doing now @Pecos ?  That must've been some traumatic ordeal for all of you==I know it would have been for me.  I hope the recovery is going well.


Ruthanne, Thanks for asking.
They are doing fine, Lilly's eye has completely healed and the dental work she had done while she was "under" has also healed. Puppy Daisy did well at "Camp" and found a new friend that she had a good time with. All of our dogs have loved going out to stay with this particular lady. Many of us believe that she is fluent in "dog."


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, Thanks for asking.
> They are doing fine, Lilly's eye has completely healed and the dental work she had done while she was "under" has also healed. Puppy Daisy did well at "Camp" and found a new friend that she had a good time with. All of our dogs have loved going out to stay with this particular lady. Many of us believe that she is fluent in "dog."


I'm so happy for your pups and you that all are doing well!


----------

